# Seeking Discord RP Partners & Servers (18+ SFW/NSFW)



## helluvakink (Dec 5, 2019)

*i'm not really sure where to start!?!*

hi, i'm briar. i'm new to FAF, but not to FA or roleplay in general && *i'm looking for groups && partners to RP with off-site, specifically on discord*. despite my preferred lack of capitalization in this forum post, i'm a literate partner && prefer to write large, novella replies. whether we stick to structured plots with a story-driven arc or just see where the characters take us, i am happy && eager to write with you!! admittedly, i may take a minute or two to reply sometimes because i work full time && have a handful of offline commitments going on during the week (_weekends are where it's at && when i'm the most active with replies!!_). even if i'm slow with replies, though, please feel free to hit me up out of character to chat about anything or check in if it's been a minute!! i love making friends with my partners && being a part of this community!!

you might guess that i play predominantly male/transmasc characters (&& you would be correct ) but i'm *100%* happy to interact with characters of all genders && representations. your character is _your character._ i have absolutely no desire to police that in any way. most of my characters (esp my fursona, briar) are pansexual, so your characters are not limited in any way on that account.

all that said, i have a handful of kinks that i am interested in exploring, which makes this request NSFW. nothing too hard- *mpreg/tmpreg, oviposition, belly kinks, stuffing, inflation, && emeto* -but still something that not everyone would be comfy with && that's okay!! i'm not here to push anything on you. if you're interested, send a message my way. if not, _i hope you have a wonderful time rping with someone else && there's no hard feelings boo_.

if there are any kinks or rp themes you're interested in exploring, please feel free to bring them up!! i'm happy to discuss them with you && integrate them into our RP moving forward. this isn't _just_ for my enjoyment, but yours as well!! my only hard limits && kinks/themes that i *100% *refuse to mess with are *watersports, scat, babyfur/diaperfur, lolita/shouta, && anything that walks a thin line with pedophilia.*

ideally, i'm looking for a long-term partner, but if we get together && just cannot jive, no worries. please don't feel upset or guilty if we get started && it's just not working. all i ask for is honest communication. we can always try something else or you're welcome to move on to other partners. again, no hard feelings <3

please feel free to post any discord server suggestions or links down below!! if anyone is interested in 1x1, hit me up at one of the links/usernames below!! i won't be checking this forum post all that often, so i apologize for that.

discord: SHYBOY™#3770
furaffinity: alchemestris


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello, I maybe interested in rping with you. I do have a watersports kink, BUT I can work around that.


----------



## helluvakink (Feb 17, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Hello, I maybe interested in rping with you. I do have a watersports kink, BUT I can work around that.


i'll send a private conversation your way c:


----------



## helluvakink (Feb 17, 2020)

while everything in my OP still stands, lately i'm very much wanting to write out a dorky, little romance about an accidental (m)pregnancy that i can doodle up some art for. haha!! i do prefer to play the impregnated party though


----------



## Birthbunny (Mar 31, 2021)

Heyo, I was wondering if things are still very much open... also if you're fine with both parties involved getting knocked up.


----------

